# Ich werbe dich. SofortStart



## PhilippPower (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich heis Philipp bin 20 Jahre alt und habe ca 6 Jahre WoW Erfahrung. 
Ich dachte mir es ist mal wieder Zeit jemanden zu werben da ich lust auf neue Herausforderungen habe.
Habe Werbt einen Freund schon locker 10 mal durchgezogen. meistens bei CATA.

Wir können auf einem meiner Server anfangen wo ich dir 200 Startgold und Taschen besorgen kann.
Oder wir starten auf einem Server vollkommen neu durch.

Ich würde gernen einen Priester( Heal oder Shadow) oder Druiden(Eule) oder Mönch (Tank) spielen ab lvl 55 dann DK  . Ich richte mich da nach dir.

Meine Onlinzeiten sind zurzeit jeden tag, da ich nun 6 Wochen Urlaub habe. Also perfekt falls du ferien hast oder auch Urlaub.
Würde gerne 2-3 Chars Hochleveln.

Können jetz sofort starten.

Ich biete:
Hohe Onlinezeit
Startgold falls wir auf meinem Server spielen
Humor
Headset falls du labern willst.
geistige reife
WOW erfahrung

Du solltest bieten:
Alter 15+
Eigene Keys
Spaß daran haben


Melde dich per PN oder hier im Thread


----------



## LaBr (27. Dezember 2013)

Hey,
Ich habe auch mal WoW gespielt, habe allerdings nach WotLK aufgehört, wenn du mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung sendest könnten wir mit einem 80er Char mal ne Runde zusammen spielen.
Würde es gerne mal wieder ausprobieren 
Melde dich hier oder schick mir ne Mail an lars.brock@web.de 

Liebe Grüße,
Lars


----------



## DonVitoXII (28. Dezember 2013)

Hey,

ich  würde eine Rolle nehmen.
Möchte wieder aktiv spielen.
Mein NICK   DonVitoXII
E-Mail: christianvoege@web.de

Danke


----------



## PhilippPower (29. Dezember 2013)

ist raus


----------

